# Breeding Brine Shrimp



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

as you guys can see from my posts im pretty interested in breeding some fish. That would also include having a good supply of food for my fry.

Is it possible (and worthwhile) to breed brine shrimp as well?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Brine shrimp are bred in salt water in a separate small container through extreme aeration. You can buy the kits online very easily. 

In terms of live food i have my own culture of daphnia which the fish absolutely adore, and i fed my fry the newly born(tiny) daphnia by using a pipette and putting it amongst the fry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

many baby fish will only eat live foods.baby brine are very easy to hatch.Not as easy to raise.They are more healthy for the fry the first day of hatch because they have not used up the yolk.Thats why many places suggest to feed the first day and hatch new on a daily basis.Also vinegar eels are great fry food for newborn fry.Some fish are too small for the BBS to start with so I start with the VE.They swim in the column longer than microworms do.Grindals are a great food for any fish.My macs are huge and still enjoy them.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

A little salt added to the fry tank will add some life time to the newly hatched brine shrimp. A teaspoon per gallon adds several hours to the swimming time for the live food. It helps the fry as well.


----------

